# Advice for Tren Sides



## bottom__line (Jul 22, 2012)

Alright guys, let me give you a little background first. This is my fourth cycle and until now I have always been a straight test guy.  On test, I always get a great feeling of well-being and increased libido with the normal size and strength gains, but usually I don't have to run a lot of test.  A little goes along way with me.  I am 35 about 219 right now with 15-18% body fat.  I have been in the gym seriously for about 15 years now.  I am in the third week of my cycle.  I have been running 500 mg of Test E and 200mg of Tren E a week.  I pin every 4th day with 1cc of Test 250 and 1/2 cc of Tren E 200.  Everything has been going great until two days ago.  All of a sudden Bam, sweating profusely, anxiety and feeling really shaky on the inside, and really having a hard time getting to sleep.  I have a chronic history of anxiety so luckily I know what it is and just upped my clonipine and lexapro a bit.  Even with that being said, I still am feeling off mentally and really anxious.  I am considering just dropping the Tren E completely because me feeling like this isn't really worth my mental health, but I hate to ruin the cycle in its infancy.  Any suggestions on your experiences with Tren and these effects and what helps and how long it will take if I drop the Tren before the sides to cease.  Thanks guys.


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

Drop it. If youre having sides at 200/wk, its not worth it. Theres no tren magic until you hit at least the 300-400 mark. 

You already have a history of anxiety and you have upped your benzos...with no relief? Drop it. 

Takes 7-10 days to clear your system btw.


----------



## bottom__line (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanx bro.  That was kinda my thoughts as well. I guess you just need to here it from someone else to get it cemented in your mind.  LOL


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2012)

Yup, you can cut all carbs your last meal to help with sleep and night sweats but dropping the tren is the fastest way to mitigate the sides.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 22, 2012)

Drop the lexapro too


----------



## ddeal1 (Jul 22, 2012)

hey man i got an awesome idea, tie gasoline rags around ur ankles. it will keep the ants from biting ur candy ass. just deal with it bro. give it a few weeks drop the dose a lil and it will be ok


----------



## spartan1 (Jul 22, 2012)

You could try to cut your test down to 250 a wk next time you want to try tren E. I have don tthis myself and I have very little if any sides and I worked my way up to 300 tren e a wk and then 4oo tren e a wk. It was amazing how good it worked even with only 250 test. There is just some type of synergy there. Give it a shot and I think you will be happy. Maybe even add some Mast with it or EQ I did EQ with mine in combo with the tren and test. I was something like 250 test 300 tren e and 600 EQ. I have a nice recomp after 10 wks, then I dropped the tren and stay on the test and the EQ for another 10 wks. and ramped them up to 1 gram test and 700 EQ.


----------



## bottom__line (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been on the Lexapro for 10 years now.  In my 20's I had severe GAD and panic attacks.  Now, I only take the 10 mg lexapro every 4-5 days depending on how I feel.  I take .25 to .50 mg of clonipine ed and usually I'm pretty solid with no GAD.  But now on the tren, holy moly.  I lay down and feel like someone has lit my body on fire and just sweating like crazy, which I could deal with, no biggie.  The worst is the anxiety and not so much panic attacks.  I just feel crazy on the inside like my blood sugar hit bottom.  I feel really strange and jittery.  Even though I haven't been sleeping well, I wake up at 5 or 6 am with a max of 4 hours of sleep and feel like I could run a marathon I am so amped. Crazy.  Never experienced anything like it.  Thank god I started small to see how my body handled it. For some reason, my body reacts really weird to a lot of stuff. Always has.  I always read some guys feel like superman on Tren and some want to kill themselves and just can't cycle it.  Unfortunately, I'm the later.  I really wanted to see how freaky I could get over 6-8 weeks.  Oh well! It sucks, but what can you do.


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

bottom__line said:


> I wake up at 5 or 6 am with a max of 4 hours of sleep and feel like I could run a marathon I am so amped. Crazy.  Never experienced anything like it  .



Yeah, im convinced tren has CNS stimulating properties.


----------



## Faymus (Jul 22, 2012)

Wish I had the same effect. 4 Hours of sleep and being able to hop out of bed feeling like your ready to go would make tren even more godly.

Like the rest said here, drop it. It's your best bet at staying sane. Having pre existing anxiety while topping it with tren is not the best idea. I also have pre existing anxiety and after I start feeling the anxiety I manage to convince myself it is the tren, and try to relax myself. Lay down for a little bit to rest myself and my mind.


----------



## bottom__line (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh I agree SFW. Been having headaches at the base of my skull and I never have headaches.  I thought it was my BP, but its low as normal.  I usually run 95/60.  It was 111/ 68.  Little increase.  The thing I noticed was the anxiety, headaches, and have been having really crazy, dark thoughts.  Plus the mental fog.  I wander if its the Tren or the by-products in the Tren.  I should run an NMR and see how dirty it is.  It is the normal nice brown color, but that color comes from the impurities from what I have heard.  BTW, I am a synthetic chemist. LOL


----------



## aja44 (Jul 22, 2012)

I would have recommended you start with Tren A before jumping right into Tren E.  Now you have to wait 7 days as opposed to 3 before that shit stops.


----------



## bottom__line (Jul 22, 2012)

I know. I thought about that and realized that I would have to choose the ester with the longest half life. LOL  Now, I have a fun filled week of who knows what to expect before the sides will start decreasing.


----------



## rage racing (Jul 22, 2012)

aja44 said:


> I would have recommended you start with Tren A before jumping right into Tren E.  Now you have to wait 7 days as opposed to 3 before that shit stops.



Thats what I was thinking too. I am on 100mg ED TrenA and I feel great in the gym and I never looked better but its taking its toll on me mentally. I only got a couple weeks left so I am gonna try to stick it out.


----------



## bottom__line (Jul 23, 2012)

I will give you this. All the side effects aside, Tren is the best shit as far as pumps and strength gains I have ever encountered.  I have already had comments and only in week 3 on a small dose.  I don't care for the SOB while working out, but my god, I never get tired and can pretty much lift whatever I want at will. And I'm not talking candy weight.  Im talking bumping 315 on flat for sets of 8 and then finishing a workout and coming back and hitting 365 for a triple at the end of my complete workout just to do it. LOL  I can tell the difference in vascularity and toning effects already, but I just can't handle the anxiety.  Not worth it to me.  Im going to just ride the Test Train for the remaining 7-8 weeks.


----------



## DOBE (Jul 23, 2012)

Been there, done tren a for years with minimal sides tried the e and had all the classic stuff ya here about, any more than 200 ml was intolerable. stacking eq with tren does seem to mitigate some of the sides such as tren cough, and heavy breathing during cardio. personally I'd switch to tren a if that doe'snt help drop it, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## SFW (Jul 23, 2012)

Imho, adding masteron to your tren/test stack is like night and day. No anxiety, no libido issues, less sense of "something aint right". You feel much better with mast added in there. Im using cutaxyl 150 from kalpa (neomeds) and its so much better than just test/tren. Its a much more balanced experience.


----------



## brundel (Jul 23, 2012)

If you are predisposed to anxiety Tren E is a TERRIBLE choice.....always will be.
Tren E is a terrible choice no matter what....

It builds up too much in your system and the sides are quadrupled for me compared to the same dose of Ace.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jul 23, 2012)

Tren= anxiety brother. I won't touch it without my xanax stocked up. If you're getting sides like that at a super low dose of 200mgs I say drop it man. Shut down from tren is rough mentally as far as depression too so be careful with that and stay on the lexapro for sure


----------



## owwwch (Jul 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> Imho, adding masteron to your tren/test stack is like night and day. No anxiety, no libido issues, less sense of "something aint right". You feel much better with mast added in there. Im using cutaxyl 150 from kalpa (neomeds) and its so much better than just test/tren. Its a much more balanced experience.


i agree with this. i am currently on a prop, tren a, mast cycle and its great. i did just the prop and tren a last time and got a little "edgy" at times until i added in the mast, then it was smooth sailing..  good luck


----------



## fsoe (Jul 24, 2012)

brundel said:


> If you are predisposed to anxiety Tren E is a TERRIBLE choice.....always will be.
> Tren E is a terrible choice no matter what....
> 
> It builds up too much in your system and the sides are quadrupled for me compared to the same dose of Ace.



agree - completely - 2 years ago I almost went crazy on 12 weeks of tren e - I dont even want to be in the same room as that stuff - only tren a for me


----------



## bottom__line (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, Feeling 100% better already after only 5 days of being off the Tren.  Got my normal shot of test tom.  Oh yeah!  Feeling good, my well-being and libido are heightened.  Still just a little short of patience and edgy, but not bad.  Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## Intense (Jul 25, 2012)

^Great to hear man! I probably wont ever touch the shit.(I say that now...)


----------



## fsoe (Jul 25, 2012)

I am done with Tren E forever and seriously considering retiring the Tren A --- Stuff just hits me like a mack truck with sides --- Tren A is just not as bad


----------



## cambrose327 (Sep 18, 2012)

Future do a faster ester like tren a. I'm doing a cycle now with tren h tren a sus and test p and tren is kicking my ass but I absolutely love it. I just take an ambien or OTC sleeping pill and that help me fall asleep. Other then that you have to pretty much deal with the intense sides of tren otherwise tren is not for you IMO.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah never do tren e unless you are fine with tren a. I jumped into a tren e cycle first time up cause i did not want to deal with the pinning and it was a nightmare. Took two weeks to feel normal again. I would do a test and tbol cycle you will like that one. Go to Test P as well since your running it low. I love test p if I run my test low just because its a bit faster and you have a lil extra bf it looks like so that will help you.


----------



## Luxx (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not getting any crazy sides from tren e. tren e 600wk and test 400wk. Some crazy dreams. No problem with my lobido. I do have some nasty piss if I don't drink enough water.


----------

